# Auction Selling For Extra Money



## Fire-Man

People are still looking for good stuff at a good deal. We decided to take some "things' out of storage and take it to the Auction-----a Auction we attend anyway----sold a few boxes of stuff----Sold almost $400 worth. I got way more at Auction(after comm) than I could have got at a yardsale. Only took about a hour to get it sold----no setting up for a yardsale, no advertising. I Love Auction selling----taking a few more boxes this weekend. 

A person could make some good money----buying right and reselling at the right Auction.


----------



## Fire-Man

Last weekend I bought some things I felt I could resell for a profit at the Friday Night Auction in one Town and sold them and and some other Items at the Saturday evening Auction in another town and did good with them. I sold $261 worth. Some good profit made, and I had alot of fun. Got another load already lined up for this coming weekend. 

This post is not to brag about it-----I just posted these to show a way someone can make some extra cash if they are willing to put in a little time.


----------



## beowoulf90

Here in Lancaster County, PA we have auctions almost everyday of the week.. Some bring better prices for items than others and some items sell better at particular auctions. The auction I go to every Tuesday tends to be where antiques dealers and Flea marketers go, so prices tend to be about half of retail as a general rule.. 

I do love auctions...


----------



## Fire-Man

beowoulf90 said:


> we have auctions almost everyday of the week.. Some bring better prices for items than others and some items sell better at particular auctions. I do love auctions...


That is the way it works here. If you go to the Auctions enough and watch close----you can learn what seems to sell better at different Auctions. I have bought many items at a Auction and take them to other Auctions and make money "most of the time".


----------



## Fire-Man

Saturday we sold $190 in Misc and $125 in small animals(chicks/rabbits). All this misc/Stuff we are selling is just things we had in storage except for a few small Items($25 worth) I bought Friday night at a different Auction and resold for a small Profit(made $18 off those few items) at this Auction. Not getting rich but making a little money and having fun!!


----------



## Fire-Man

I will not Bother you all with my weekly sales----just wanted to show money can be made with a little effort. Auctions are Good in a way compared to other methods of selling------I can ALWAYS No-Sale a Item if I feel it has to low of a bid and I can take it to another Auction or bring it back another time and see if it does better. Alot of times you get way more for a item at a Auction than you ever thought possible(at the right Auction). Example, 2 weekends ago my Lodge cast Iron frying pan sold for over twice what I thought it was worth. Sometime back I picked up 2 sets of dishes with alot of other items---the dishes were just throwed in with the rest. I hate dishes, to heavy, to easy to break and seems No one wants them. I took them to a outdoor Auction along with a trailer load of other item. 

The Auctioneer seen these dishes before the auction and ask me if they could put them in a "Special" Auction they have once a Month. I said sure--I would have sold these dishes for $2 per set if someone had of offered me that just to get them gone. They sold them a couple weeks later for almost $900(nine hundred). There was also a little spoon and a silver looking small cup I had been trying to sell at the Flea Market---I ended up putting both of them on the dollar table for a couple weeks---tyring to get rid of them---no sale so I took them to the Auction with other things, turned out both were sterling and I got almost $50 for those at this same Auction. They called me after the Auction to tell me the items sold for over $1200---I was so shocked---I was expecting less than $200.

I have bought things at The Auction and sold them at the Flea Market for a profit but there is usually tricks that happen at at the Auction to help out with these deals.

There is ways to Make Money if a Person puts in a little time and effort.

Good Luck to all of you in your future Money Making Deals!!


----------



## Forcast

We got craped on when we sent moms house hold things to auction, the auction made out great us not so much as it turned out they took 25% plus $750..00 for picking the stuff up. So out of $3000.00 we got $900.00 something. Split that with sibling $464.00 big deal. I made more money with the yard sale on the stuff they didn't want. Live and learn maybe if you can haul the stuff it would get great.


----------



## Fire-Man

Forcast said:


> We got craped on when we sent moms house hold things to auction, the auction made out great us not so much as it turned out they took 25% plus $750..00 for picking the stuff up. So out of $3000.00 we got $900.00 something. Split that with sibling $464.00 big deal. I made more money with the yard sale on the stuff they didn't want. Live and learn maybe if you can haul the stuff it would get great.


 
Forcast, I have heard of this happening many times---many upset family members about their parents estate. Here is the problem, most of the time the Family turns it all over to the Auction house. The family does not have the time or means to haul, the family does not go to the Auction and/or no-sale items that are selling to cheap, because the family does not know which Auction to carry certain Items to to get more out of them. Probably 90% of the buyers at the Auction are buying to resell. These buyers know where they can resell to make good money.

The Auction House is not going to go through your things and send them to different Auctions---where the pieces will sell better. I bet if I or someone with Auction experience--had of sold your Mother items at the right place you would have gotten ALOT more out of it.

Also think about it---it takes alot of time to go to someone house, pack up the things, haul to the Auction House and un-pack, place etc. That $750 would have went into "our" pockets----I would have hauled it myself.


All the Auctions in my area charge 20% except for one---they charge 18%.


----------



## simi-steading

My wife and I buy at auctions, estate sales, flea markets and yard sales.. .Many times we've made hundreds on a few dollar purchase... Just recently made $780 on a piece of pottery we bought for $20.. Turned out to be a piece of rarer Roseville.. We knew it was quality when we bought it, and knew it was old, but had no idea how cool it was until we did the research.. .

We resell on Etsy (has to be over 20 years old, or a supply) and also Craigslist for larger items... 

To us, it's like finding money laying on the sidewalk.. we just have to do the work of bending down and picking it up.... Yeah, it's a little work involved, but we're lots of money ahead, plus we really enjoy the chase, and doing the research on things.. We've discovered some really cool stuff in the process.. lots of history about the area and stores even..


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Fire-Man said:


> Forcast, I have heard of this happening many times---many upset family members about their parents estate. Here is the problem, most of the time the Family turns it all over to the Auction house. The family does not have the time or means to haul, the family does not go to the Auction and/or no-sale items that are selling to cheap, because the family does not know which Auction to carry certain Items to to get more out of them.


Mmmmm - I guess it all depends on where you live. Around here there are about 3 or 4 local regular auctioneers. As long as the auctions are on different days, you will find the antique dealers sitting there waiting to buy. There really is no "better" auctioneer to take the stuff too.

I've dealt with two different auctions for family members - my Grandmother's and my Dad's. We did the work for both - sorted everything, boxed everything, even "worked" for the auctioneer running stuff to the people who bought it because otherwise he would have had to hire his own runners.

Both sales were at the owner's houses - so the Auctioneer pulls in, sets up and starts selling. The Auctioneer kept either 10% or 15% for himself, and then the estate also had to pay for advertising and other misc. costs. 

Pros for auctions - you get rid of everything in one day.
Cons for auctions - you are at the mercy of the weather, other auctions in the area, etc.

For my wife's parent's - we decided to have a summer long weekend estate sale. We made good money - but we put in our time over the weekends - plus we had to get everything ready, priced, etc.

Around here, you would be lucky to buy at one auction and resell at another at a profit.


----------



## Fire-Man

Michael W. Smith said:


> Mmmmm - I guess it all depends on where you live.
> Around here, you would be lucky to buy at one auction and resell at another at a profit.


What I am talking about is taking antiques to a antique sale, taking tools to a sale that draws the most men that want tools. If you took several Antiques to a friday night auction that draws mainly family people that do not know the value of that type furniture----you will loose there. 

I do not know the Auctions in your area, you might not have hardly any, but some places has alot more auctions than you know about because they do not advertise like others. One Auction I go to, even the Auction House does not have a computer, probably 75% of the people there do not even know how to turn a computer on. This type Auction will not pay hardly anything for antiques but will pay more for normal house type items, toasters, microwaves, towels, dishes, etc, etc. Another Auction that 90% of the people are using smart phones and computers will pay more for antiques---better Items than they will for a toaster, microwave etc. Just a Example!!

I do not know where you live but for example there are 99 Auctions JUST Today/night with in 100 miles of 15201--Pittsburgh area. Alot of Auctions


----------



## clovis

In our area, auctions and auction barns are very common.

There are people that claim that they earn their sole income from buying at one auction, and flipping it at another auction.

As long as person isn't betting more than they can lose, there is pretty good money to be made flipping items this way. In essence, there is risk involved. The extension ladder you bought at an auction for $20 might bring $80 at another, but it might only sell for $10!!!

I've sold a few things at auction, but only because I needed to flip the items FAST, due to storage, hauling or time problems. 

I bought 3 dressers and a recliner at an estate auction once. I paid $10 each for the dressers, and $15 for the recliner. The recliner sold for $65, but the dressers sold for $5-$10 each. After the auction house took 30% for commission, the profit was small. This happened to be one of the smallest crowds that the auction barn had all year long.

I could have made much better money selling those items at the flea market; $75 for the chair, and $25-$30 for the dressers, but it was absolutely impossible for me to get those items transported to the FM that day.

Fire-man is right. There is good money in this if you want to put in the effort!!!!!


----------



## Kasota

There is a woman across the street from me who is retired. She and her daughters go around to garage sales looking for things they can resell - and then have regular garage sale at their own place all summer and fall. They get all kinds of repeat customers and they focus on "guy stuff." It's hilarious to see all the trucks stopping and the guys carrying armloads of stuff away. She focuses on hunting and fishing items, tools, etc. She does pretty well.


----------



## Fire-Man

Kasota said:


> There is a woman across the street from me who is retired. She and her daughters go around to garage sales looking for things they can resell - and then have regular garage sale at their own place all summer and fall. They get all kinds of repeat customers and they focus on "guy stuff." It's hilarious to see all the trucks stopping and the guys carrying armloads of stuff away. She focuses on hunting and fishing items, tools, etc. She does pretty well.


We did this same thing----just a couple weekends out the month most of the time and made enough money in 2 years to build our home and a new shop out of pocket. It can be done.


----------



## simi-steading

I just went to a small auction in the new hood in WV last night... Oh my, was that an eye opener.. 

The auctioneer brought all his own stuff... Usually he does these big wholesale auctions selling huge lots of cheap item for other dealers. Said he will auction off 40 or 50K at one of these sales... 

He ends up buying some stuff for himself from the dealers, then sells them at small town auctions.

I couldn't believe all the trash these people were buying... cheap china QVC stuff, and many boxes were branded QVC... He was raking in a dollar or two at a time, but at the end he was holding a huge stack of ones... A strippers dream customer.. 

OH.. ad the guy was funny as heck.. it was an entertaining evening filled with stories... people throwing dollar bills at him and havin' a great time doing it... and I know he was selling for nice profits.. 

It really opens your eyes when you see someone that's great at selling.. 

Oh, and I bought his one big ticket item... got me a new (used) black powder rifle with scope..


----------



## 1shotwade

Well,I didn't read every word but enough to say y'all got it pretty good! I'm not sure y'all know it!
Around here there are two types of auctions. The first will only sell their won stuff. You bring gold in and they will turn you away! We have two of these locally.They are run by an owner who hires and pays the auctioneer and claims he can't make anything if he sells for others.
The other type auctions have high class clients.You must go in advance to get your stuff aproved for that auction. They tell you when they will sell it.They only except nice stuff in great condition and it must be clean and appear unused or they don't want it.We have one 30 miles west of me and they get 40% for selling it for you. We also have on 55 miles east of me and they get 50%.(and these prices were 25 years ago when I got out of trying to make a buck at auctions.)
If I had an auction house that would sell for me at a reasonable rate of 10-15% I'd still be doing it.I enjoy the atmosphere but don't want to go broke feeding the auction house.


Wade


----------



## clovis

Wade, I'd tell you to work central Indiana. Lots and lots of auctions. All charge 25% to 30%, and some places are even higher, especially when you get into the city.

Have you tried auctionzip.com?


----------



## clovis

Fire-man,

Are you still selling at auction?


----------



## Fire-Man

clovis said:


> Fire-man,
> 
> Are you still selling at auction?


Only small scale. We sold some things twice in the last month----just a few hunderd bucks worth not counting produce. We sold about $90 worth of produce tonight at Auction and $60 off of Craigslist just before I went to the Auction----sold about $140 worth of produce last weekend at Auction-----quess I will always sell something. Why You Ask??


----------



## clovis

Fire-Man said:


> Why You Ask??


It is an interesting deal that you have going. 

There are quite a few people around here that claim that they buy at one auction, and flip it at another auction as their sole source of income.

I've always been curious about auction-to-auction flipping. I am also always a little worried about the risks of selling this way too.


----------



## Fire-Man

clovis said:


> It is an interesting deal that you have going.
> 
> There are quite a few people around here that claim that they buy at one auction, and flip it at another auction as their sole source of income.
> 
> I've always been curious about auction-to-auction flipping. I am also always a little worried about the risks of selling this way too.


In my opinion, you have to Do Your Homework to make it work. With Auctions you have to go to alot of Auctions---OFTEN/Weekly. Learn what people are paying at these Auctions, then get in the habbit of buying something at this Auction that you seen sell for a fair amount higher at another Auction. Example I bought a cast iron pan for $8 at one and sold it (after I spent 2 minutes shinning /cleaning it) for $27 at another one. Bought a dehumidifier for $5 at one, sold it for $35 at another one. If you do this a few times a week to start---you can make some money. My Best advice is to Never Leave the Auction till its Over. People Leave, things start selling cheaper towards the end---Thats when sometimes you can buy a trailer load---bring it back to the same Auction next week and make money. 

Sure I have bought things and resold them for the same thing I bought them for---to get rid of them and have even lost a few dollars but thats Rare. If you make money off 75/85/95%---you can come way out ahead. I could sit here for hours and give you alot of examples of the profit I have made at Auctions, buying and reselling, buying at Yardsales and reselling at Auctions/Flea markets/ craigslist and Now Face Book, but I do not want to Bore you---LOL. There is a Profit to be made for the ones that will do their homework and are willing to put some time in it.

With me----it might be Different than Alot of people----I Love Going to Auctions, I would go even if I made No Money/not resell---Making enough to pay for your gas being you are going----makes it better----Making enough extra to put cash in your pocket---makes It even More Fun. I bought a New looking electric heater last night for $2(no one wanted a heater last night--it was hot) I will take the heater to a Auction early winter---I bet I make a good Profit. I like Buying during the off season and reselling during the peak season---makes you alot of money!!!

Back when I was selling heavy---I pulled a Enclosed trailer to Every Auction---with hopes of loading it down---and I did Alot of times. Being prepared puts extra money in your pocket. I Love It, Love Doing it, but at this time I got Other things I rather do---so I only buy and sell a little.


----------



## simi-steading

I still feel you're better off to buy at auctions or estate sales or similar, then go for top dollar selling on Ebay, Etsy and or Craigslist... Yeah, it's a little more work, but you're dealing with more people looking for a specific item and are willing to pay more than someone buying spur of the moment at an auction.... Like I said, We've made a lot of money doing that, where as if we would have went to sell at an auction, we would have only made a fraction of what targeted selling does..


----------



## Fire-Man

simi-steading said:


> I still feel you're better off to buy at auctions or estate sales or similar, then go for top dollar selling on Ebay, Etsy and or Craigslist...


 
I think You Are Right!! I got several friends that attend Auctions and sell on e-bay etc. They Make a Living. One of those buys used motorcycles alot----he strips them---selling alot of parts. I have seen him buy one for $35 and sell $100's and $100's and $100's worth of parts of it. He does good at it. 

I have sold a few things on E-bay, but I just can not "get Into" it. Its alot of posting, reposting, questions, packing, headache's etc. BUT I feel its a Money Making thing to do If You want to do it.

I am this way---If I buy a item thats worth $100 for $10 and sell it for $25, then that person sells it for $100 on E-bay----I am happy for them---I do not need to make all the money----LOL, I let someone else make some. If I buy that Item---I carry it to my truck---takes a minute, then I take it to another Auction with other items---it takes another minute to sell it----if I can make some money off it for 2 minutes of my time---I am happy!


----------



## clovis

Fire-Man said:


> I am this way---If I buy a item thats worth $100 for $10 and sell it for $25, then that person sells it for $100 on E-bay----I am happy for them---I do not need to make all the money----LOL, I let someone else make some. If I buy that Item---I carry it to my truck---takes a minute, then I take it to another Auction with other items---it takes another minute to sell it----if I can make some money off it for 2 minutes of my time---I am happy!


That is a very good philosophy, Fire-Man.

I buy and sell for a living. I used to have a guy that I flipped stuff to, especially some antique tools. Of course, I kept and sold the better tools myself for good profits, but for hand saws and a few other things, I picked those up cheap for the sole purpose of flipping to another reseller who specialized in those items.

My philosophy was the same as yours. I have been known to buy several mounding truck loads out of the same estate. If I can pick up 10 handsaws that I know nothing about for $1 each, and flip them to a saw guy for $10, I am happy because I could clear $90 for carrying them home. He was happy because I suspect that he could flip them for $500+, with some work. 

I sold that guy some great stuff, and as usual, I called him about 10 saws that I bought. My price was firm: 10 saws was $100; no cherry picking and leaving me the junk. It was an all or nothing deal. 

I suspected that this guy had been lying to me during some other deals, and on that deal, I caught him in some bald face lies. He was outright trying to deceive me about the value.

After a good while of talking, I had heard enough of the lies, enough of his downgrading of the saws, and especially was sick of the small snide comments insinuating that I wasn't good or smart enough to make any money on the saws. When he offered "$20 for the whole stack, if you throw in the chisels", as if he were doing me a favor, I picked up all of the tools, and put them in the cab of the truck. After he stuttered for a minute, I asked him to leave.

The first saw sold for $229.
The second saw sold for $99
The third saw sold for $159
The fourth saw sold for $79
The fifth saw sold for $149
The handle from the sixth saw sold for $29, and the brass screws sold for $25. 

Two saws were junk. I still have two saws. Those should fetch $99 each, at minimum. 

I am still amazed that he felt like he had to try to punk me down, and then outright lie about the values of the saws. Talk about the guy who killed the goose that laid golden eggs...he will never buy another tool from me as long as I live.


----------



## Fire-Man

Well I wanted to share, I went and cut the okra, grabbed a few cucumbers, squash and decided to take 24 water mellons---grabbed a few items that I had a little money in---Headed to the Auction---Sold it all, right at $300(Auction House took a little of that)----Not to bad being I was going to the Auction anyway. Last weekend I only sold around $135 in produce at the Auction with another $85 off craigslist. A little seeds and fertilizer can put some cash in your pocket----If you do not mind a little sweat/work!


----------



## clovis

Wow, Fire-Man! That is great!!!

I thought of you yesterday. I went to an estate auction with a good sale bill, but no one showed up. 

A typical estate auction around here might have 200 or more bid cards given out. I was #38, and I think that the highest number given was #44. The auctioneer was giving stuff away, and this stuff is not trash.

We flea market and ebay, but I thought of you yesterday...and how it might be a good idea to flip some of this massive pile of stuff I bought at the auction. I would save the time and hassle of hauling it to the flea market, but I also run the risk of losing on it too.


----------



## simi-steading

We had a moving sale yesterday and are also today... Did almost $600 yesterday, and so far today over $200.... That's paid for our U-Haul truck we had to rent to move the last of our household..


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Fireman, I wish I could sell that much produce at the local farmers market. Only sold $29 worth this past friday.
Had freshly picked green beans, $2 pound or 3 pounds for $5
Banana peppers 6 for $1
Jalepeno peppers 8 for $1

Next Saturday I am taking a turkey and about a dozen chickens to salebarn, they also have, what I call, junk auction before livestock sells. I am thinking of taking some produce there too to see if it will sell.


----------



## MJsLady

Awesome thread.
Makes me want to get back to work!


----------



## Fire-Man

clovis said:


> I would save the time and hassle of hauling it to the flea market, but I also run the risk of losing on it too.


I Like the Auctions I go to---I can not loose---unless I allow it. Meaning I can No-Sale any items that gets to low of a bid. Example's---I had a regular cast iron frying pan that looked good. I got a $7 bid on it---I said NO, I got to have $12---someone said--"I will Take it". Many times I do this, Many Times someone will pay the higher asking price, Sometimes I have to put it back in the trailer. On Produce 2 weeks ago I got a $2 bid on a 1 1/2lb bag of Okra---I told the Auctioneer to serve the High Bidder and I had to have $3 a bag for the rest----sold all 14 bags. Last weekend at a different Auction I got a $5 bid for the same size bag and I Knew I would only sell that one bag at that price---I spoke up and told the Auctioneer to back it down to $4 per bag----I sold all 12 bags. I Love a Good Auction---LOL.


----------



## Fire-Man

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Fireman, I wish I could sell that much produce at the local farmers market.


I am thankful that I have good luck selling at these Auctions on Friday and Saturday night---for a Small seller. I have been asked 2 times to carry produce to a Wednesday night Auction---The Man that works there said He Felt Sure I could sell alot there---because no one brings produce. I really have extra produce that goes bad during the week But this Auction is just to far away (1 1/2 hr drive)---sure I could go and make a little money after Gas BUT I do not like/buy what this Auction sells--Mainly food Items that are out of date or about out of date so if I went I would only be going to sell. These other 2 Auctions I go to----I go even if I do not carry anything to sell---selling just makes It better!!!


----------



## Fire-Man

Just sharing---this weekend was about the same. I sold a little over $300 at the Auction----about $120 of that was produce---okra and water mellons mainly----the rest was a mixture of other things. 

I am thinking----plant you a garden and sell produce----this will give you some extra income.


----------



## Fire-Man

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Next Saturday I am taking a turkey and about a dozen chickens to salebarn, they also have, what I call, junk auction before livestock sells. I am thinking of taking some produce there too to see if it will sell.


DBA did you make it to the sale? I sold $105 in okra alone in the last week. I also took some chicks to the Auction and sold $41. I did not have hardly anything in them---some eggs and some electricity hatching them. I told the Wife---I just need to take 4 or 5 times as many chicks each week and plant alot more okra-----LOL.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Well, some year and a half old hens brought $7 each. My big royal palm tom turkey only brought $14
A large grocery bag full of zucchini brought $1, another grocery bag full of banana peppers brought $1.
Then, to top it off I find out they raised their commission to 35%
So, all in all, not too bad, but not great at all.


----------



## Fire-Man

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> Well, some year and a half old hens brought $7 each. My big royal palm tom turkey only brought $14
> A large grocery bag full of zucchini brought $1, another grocery bag full of banana peppers brought $1.
> Then, to top it off I find out they raised their commission to 35%
> So, all in all, not too bad, but not great at all.


Wow! I would have No-saled about all of it. I seen some 1 1/2 to 2 yr old hens sell for $16 this weekend. We do put out produce in clear bags with vent holes---I think they are T-shirt bags. We weigh out everything---we put 1lb of okra in a bag, maybe 2 or 3lbs of squash, zuc, cucumbers, etc, etc. Then they bid on one bag and the winning bidder can take as many as he wants then the rest are passed for that price. If the winning price is to high---thinking the winning bidder will probably only get 1 bag and no one will want to pay that much for the other bags----I back the bid down with hopes all sells and it usually does.


----------



## Kenny69

I know this thread is an oldie but does anyone still do the auction thing? If so, how has it been?


----------



## Fire-Man

Kenny69 said:


> I know this thread is an oldie but does anyone still do the auction thing? If so, how has it been?


 
You know I do!!. I have hatched 5200 chicks in the last year----at the Auction in the last year I have sold $1000's in chicks and have grown some out to just starting layers and have gotten good money out of them----I had it going on-----till the Bird Flu started closing down auctions in States around me----so I quitely sold over 800 in a little over a month----before the sales dropped to where alot of people are not buying----I was glad I did---LOL. I was messing with chickens so much that I did not grow much garden this year. Sold a little "stuff" (other than chickens)at the Auction-----thinking I might get back into it heavier now----while I am waiting to see what the bird flu does. I am going to a new Auction Wednesday----to see how its doing----if we like it we will start buying /selling heavier for a while. I just LOVE a Good Auction.


----------



## Kenny69

Fire-Man that is cool. Sounds like you did well at least until the "flu" got ya. I did some of what I thing you were saying earlier in the thread, I was looking on Craigslist and found some potentially good items to flip. Some free stuff like a wicker footlocker and other misc items. I know there is more out there but I have to find some auctions and check them out. Have a good day, Ken.


----------



## Fire-Man

Kenny69 said:


> I did some of what I thing you were saying earlier in the thread, I was looking on Craigslist and found some potentially good items to flip. Some free stuff like a wicker footlocker and other misc items. I know there is more out there but I have to find some auctions and check them out.


Ken, it has changed alot in the last year----Soooooooooooooo many people are looking for something to "flip". Storage units were going Crazy the last time I went---about a year ago. We use to go buy Storage Units at one location and there would be 8 to 12 buyers----the last time I went to that location there were 78 buyers. People were bidding to try to get a unit----a $50 unit was selling for $200 ond more---it was crazy. 
I seen a add today----said if you are selling more than 3 items to contact this person and he would buy all at one time if they could get together on a price. People are trying anything to get stuff to flip.

For Sure "the early Bird gets the Worm" now. You gotta be on top of it.

Raising chicks/chickens takes time----Alot of people do not want to Work to make extra money---Me---the Flipping deals slowed down so I got into something else to make some cash----I done good-----Now I got to take a break and go another route for some extra cash---might get back into some OLD things to see how they are doing now---I will Figure it out-----I can see a big garden for next year----I know I can make some money there. Good Luck To you Ken!


----------

